# New and larger Bedsacks!



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok, i have the new, larger bedsacks finished.
The black and white one is furry just like the brown/black ones and the brown and black ones can be done in this size.
There is a regular size one next to it to show the difference in size.

[URL="







[/URL]
This one I LOVE! I can do it in darker brown or pink ( with the same color interior) It is sooo soft!
[URL="







[/URL]
It is larger like the black and white one. I can do it smaller though if you want. These will fit 2 chis, or a med size dog, or 1 very, very pampered only chi, lol
[URL="







[/URL]
These are both $42.00 with shipping included in the price.
I am doing Zoe a pink one soon and when I get it done, i will show her and her new bed off...


PLEASE NOTE: FOR SECRET SANTA GIFTS I CAN HOLD YOUR ORDER AT MY HOUSE AND MAIL ON DEC 1ST TO KEEP YOU FROM HAVING TO PAY SHIPPING AGAIN. IF YOU CHOOSE. 
FOR ORDERS YOU CAN EMAIL ME AT [email protected], or just pm me here.


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice!! I was wondering about the size, it's hard to tell from the pictures, maybe give the dimensions? I can't wait to see pics of the pink one, and your cute girl.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

about 14 to 16 inches across the INSIDE of the circle, when the circle is opened up.
and about 2 feet deep. the bottom is about 28 inches across.
I would have zoe lay in them for pictures, but i already have to fight her to stay out of the ones that don't belong to her when i am sewing. she thinks she is Quality Control..lol


----------



## sulmadtom (Sep 16, 2009)

Great little topic.
And Nice work--thank you for sharing- for me this makes perfect sense though.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i would lie down and die for that b/w animal print one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!well maybe not but you now what i mean


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

amandagalway said:


> i would lie down and die for that b/w animal print one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!well maybe not but you now what i mean



sure! lol! thanks for the lovely compliments.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

they sure are lovely as usual robbie xxx


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

ahhh they are lovely - they look soooo comfy!


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

so cute xxxx
I would order one, but my little baby needs a coat.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

im in love with the black and white one..i dont know why! LOL ;0


----------

